# NC to NYC, time to go



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

OK, I’m ready (almost) to leave.
I’m sitting at my friend’s dock, somewhere in a little creek in beautiful Carolinas.
I got here by bus, having three transfers. I left my boat four months ago and, surprise, she is still there with a bit of growth and some water in a bilge and dead batteries. 
The trip on a bus was a bit of excitement. I always told my adventure deprived friends – you want to see a country – take a trip on cheapest public transportation available. 
Soldiers are everywhere. I served during Russian invasion of Afghanistan. Somebody on a top should learn a lesson – you cannot win a war in a middle east using convenient military ways.
On one transfer we were dropped in a middle of a night at a station which was locked. Bunch of guys and girls were sitting in a middle of nowhere in freezing temperature outside waiting for a bus. Being a good guy and southerner in a soul I pulled out a sleeping bag and some fleece and spread it around, you know, I’m prepared.
The boat didn’t disappoint me – she didn’t want to leave a nice worm place.
Good god, I had a dry suit with me. Barnacles attacked waterline which was sitting on one side below the water – I had to work really hard to remove the guys. Propeller was a big fat ball. 
Cleaning, whipping, working on worn batten’s ends, trying to charge batteries, finally catching a ride to replace a battery and get a supply of cans of food and liquors. Funny stuff – they call liquor stores “ABC” here in NC, I guess, they remind that reading skills are first after all….
It’s over. It took one day longer that I expected.
It takes time to adjust. Coming from a big city. Thinking that you can multitask. No way… One step at the time. I’m getting into routine. Hardest part is ahead – getting into big city life… It is still far ahead, some 600 miles. Now I need to go to sleep. Good night…..


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Most people are going the other direction this time of year.


----------



## gulfcoastcruiser (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you still have your dog with you on this trip? What have you been up to since you got to NC?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ABC— Alcoholic Beverage Control or something silly like that.  They're called that in VA too. Must be southern thing


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

sailingdog said:


> ABC- Alcoholic Beverage Control or something silly like that.  They're called that in VA too. Must be southern thing


Alcohol and Beverage Control Board, It's operated by the state, Dates back to moonshine days. Actually moonshine is still a big business in the mountains in both VA and NC.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ya think??? Beats paying taxes to them damn revenooers... 


SailKing1 said:


> Alcohol and Beverage Control Board, It's operated by the state, Dates back to moonshine days. Actually moonshine is still a big business in the mountains in both VA and NC.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> ABC- Alcoholic Beverage Control or something silly like that.  They're called that in VA too. Must be southern thing


Silly? How about "Package Store", aka "the Packy"?


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

In Australia, where things are more straightforward, it is "the bottle shop." (and in the best of all possible worlds, some bottle shops are drive thru.)


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

jimmalkin said:


> In Australia, where things are more straightforward, it is "the bottle shop." (and in the best of all possible worlds, some bottle shops are drive thru.)


In Ontario they are even more simply named "The Beer Store" for well...Beer. Liquor requires reading a more challenging name "LCBO"


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

My dog stays at Staten Island NY this time with my girl friend. 
I didn't leave. I stayed at B and B yachts designs B & B Yacht Designs dock, Graham Byrnes had big get-together coming weekend and builders of his designs started pouring in, I saw some old friends, made some new, we were sitting discussing cat ketches and other inferior rigs, and how well he did in Everglades Challenge, and what is a great group of people Watertribe is, and how well I did in Watertribe challenges, and how my experience is better than his, and how he did in Worrell 1000, and how I'll never do it, and his circumnavigation was of great interest, and one guy, who hesitates to enter a Challenge all the sudden mentioned that he climbed all possible peaks, and he still not sure about sailing three hundred miles ,and night was short and my supply of "ABC" was severely depleted&#8230;
Anyway it was Friday already. No sailor leaves a dock on Friday&#8230;
So I left on Saturday. I sailed some 90 nautical miles so far. Days are short; it takes time to get in a groove. Somehow I miscalculated how far I'm in NC. Today I get into Alligator River - some 30 miles stretch of water with strong head winds with even bigger water, Albemarle Sound ahead. Running low on a fuel, engine started sucking air and I decided to take it easy and practice windward sailing in steep chop. I did fine, with my superior rig. I didn't point too high, but I didn't touch steering wheel either. No rash here&#8230; I was running against constant stream of all types of crafts going south. Every fourth fully equipped sailing vessel was motoring downwind. I agree those sail covers are pain to remove and it outright dangerous to go on a forepeak of a boat. Everybody was taking pictures of me, So I guess, by searching internet I can see how my bottom looks.
Good night&#8230;
CR


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Were you IN the Albemarle today? Or at the north end of the Alligator? Should be good to cross tomorrow if you get an early start. 35 miles to Coinjock and the famous 32 OZ Uncle Buck Prime Ribs!! If you get to Great Bridge and see a Valiant40 named Tamure...tell em Cam sez hi. Safe trip...you should be glad you didn't leave friday...it was a killer on Saturday!


----------



## CoreSoundSouthbound (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi CrazyRu,
I enjoyed hanging out with you on Thursday. Sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way but I feel I should clarify since we were both a bit buzzed.
I haven't climbed all possible peaks. I've been a mediocre technical rock climber at best - Never a mountaineer. I've got lots of respect for the pain that mountaineers endure in the interest of fun.
The reason I'm not doing the EC in 09 is not the 300 miles of sailing. It's the fact that the schedule conflicts with another trip. If that conflict didn't exist I'd still have trouble figuring out how to justify 1900 miles of driving and 300+ miles of hitchhiking for a 300 mile cruise. I can do a 300 mile cruise with a day-long round trip to the coast rather than driving all the way to Florida and having to deal with a shuttle. That's very attractive in comparison when I look at my available vacation time. I'd really rather sail than drive.
I'll be following your trip back home with a smile of envy at your ability to get the time off work to do the things you want to do. It was nice to meet you after having read your posts on the watertribe website and I hope to see you again on a cold rainy evening when we can share a drink and a laugh.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Hi, CoreSoundSouthBound!
It’s nice to hear from you. I’m doing some creative writing here, don’t you see. 
Hope to share a few more drinks in a future.

CR


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Gale.

Slit is hitting cabin top, boats rocks. It is quiet inside and brutal outside. I’m in a little side creek somewhere north of Albemarle sound in 5 foot of water, protected from every side and I’m rolling.

What a difference a few minutes can make. I crossed the sound in light breeze, flying both sails wing to wing. I was in shorts and I had sunscreen applied. Hour later I was in full winter gear, lashing sails, hardly able to stay upright. 

Winter blues started in a morning. My engine wouldn’t start. Night was cold; I sucked some air into system yesterday. I stayed in Alligator creek marina – at $1/ft it was worth it, I needed shower and laundry. Despite electric supply and full cranking power engine wouldn’t start. I replaced filters, purged air, wasted 3 hours of perfect weather. Eventually I won, but I got one big concern – how to start cold engine.

This fret waked me up an hour ago. I got out from my two sleeping bags. I cranked engine and sure enough – it wouldn’t start. Now I need to preserve batteries. 

I put full kettle on a stove, open engine compartment, make sure there is no air in a system, hand cranked shaft with compression off – just to spread oil inside, removed air filter, sprayed some WD40 into intake, hand cranked little more, sprayed more, put the filter back in place. I waited till water boil. Make a cap of tee. Slowly soaked engine with hot water, making sure that fuel system is getting hot.

The engine started from a single crank.

Isn’t the yachting a fun?


----------



## CoreSoundSouthbound (Oct 28, 2008)

Hee hee! There I go taking myself too seriously again. 

I'm glad my boat has a tiny motor. If it frustrates me too much I can throw it overboard.
I'm in a warm office and a co-worker is out picking up lunch for me right now. You've probably got a better view at the moment, though.
I hope you get good weather today.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

I’m at outskirts of Norfolk.
It surprised me how many boats I recognize from my spring travel. Now they all head south and I’m still going north… 
Long cold boring day motoring. The only entertainment – rudder got hold of crab pod. While I was getting rid of it, another sailboat sailed by to check on me. And sailed right into shallows… No damage done, both boats were sailing free in 10 minutes.
CR


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

The weather just downright *****, excuse my French. I’m beaten up, tired, cold, and still moving up-north. Everybody is questioning my direction, even I started doing it. Am I lost?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

the forecast is improving here this weekend! Take care of yourself.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

In Michigan they're named Party Stores... that's logical. In Pennsylvania Party Stores are where you go to buy paper plates, plastic flatware and party banners...logical too I guess. But I like the Michigan system better.


----------



## ballastmike (Nov 1, 2008)

*Keep the faith!*

Good day Crazy RU!

This is Ballast Mike, Ken's friend. It was so nice meeting you, and I really enjoyed spending the time with you and getting to see your boat. Anyone reading this should know that Crazy RU is a fantastic host and runs a tight ship. I'd crew with this guy any time and anywhere, period! If you'd like to get some pics of the Freedom 28, take a look at the messing-about.com website, look for forums, and see the messing about thread. Crazy RU has friends here in NC and I'd be willing to help out anytime.

Thanks again for the hospitality!

Ballast Mike

PS Coming from Michigan, I learned long ago that there's nothing Mother Nature can throw at you that can keep you from home long, and we're all pulling for ya!

Good Luck and I look forward to getting together with you again soon.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

I gambled again. Very much like while transiting Mississippi delta
I gambled twice. 
The First was by choosing Atlantic side instead of Chesapeake Bay. I figure out that with cold air blowing I’d have better angle upwind going in open water and with lull between fronts I’d be better in open water again – there are stronger favorable winds.
The second gamble was that I can make across DelMarVa coast using channels.
I entered Chesapeake Bay at Norfolk sometimes after noon three days ago. There was Small Craft Advisory with very few pleasure boats trickling in and none going out. I had about 4 hours of day time.
I crossed bay, started with double reefed mizzen and single reef on main. By time I entered channel between Fishermans Island and mainland I had only reefed mainsail up.
Very soon I stack in mud. It was all right with me – night was coming, I went to sleep. I was on unknown for cruisers VA intracoastal waterway.
My goal was to get to big navigate-able inlet on Atlantic coast – Wachapreague inlet, however I didn’t make this far, at some point soft mad changed to oysters shells, and grounding become no fun.
I spent next night behind barrier island next to Great Machipongo Inlet ( I love these names). Inlet was no use to cruisers, according to Doziers Waterways guide, most overpriced piece of information.
I got a good sleep and sailed out of inlet and proceed to Ocean City MD, some 80 miles away. I entered it at night. Thanks for Dozier’s waterway guide, I knew about anchorage there. Problem is – I couldn’t enter it – there was something big moving around. It is a night, dark one – moon is new. It’s a city, so, there are lights around. In a middle of anchorage was some vessel. It had red and green, and many – many other lights up- on top. I choose strategy which never failed so far – with my shallow draft I sailed into 4 ft of water and slowly moved forward. It was some 50-sh sailing ketch with all lights possible swinging on a rode.
And next day got me to Cape May Neyw Jerzee.
I’m on home run

CR


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

YOU are a freakin maniac!!  Well done!


----------

